# GOOD IEMs for bass (under rs 1600)



## zoneofSAM (Aug 15, 2014)

Coming from my brother's COWON EM1, I need to buy new IEMs for my Moto E.

Usually listen to punk rock, pop, trance, dubstep, you name it 


-> Bass Pumps
-> Tangle free
-> Sturdy build
-> STYLISH [As my bro's COWON EM1 Red are quite a LOOKER!!]



Confused between Tekfusion Twinwoofer(Around Rs.1100) & Sony MDR-XB30(around Rs. 1600)
suggest some good alternatives too

i live in New delhi.


----------



## $hadow (Aug 15, 2014)

Check out T-Peos Popular


----------



## ratul (Aug 16, 2014)

SoundMagic E10, Xiaomi Pistons v2.1 or Tpeos Tank..


----------



## abirthedevil (Aug 22, 2014)

Hmmm what are " Bass Pumps" ?


----------



## The Incinerator (Aug 22, 2014)

Look no further , they are made just for you!
JVC HA-FX101-B Xtreme Xplosives Series In-the-ear Headphone Price in India - Buy JVC HA-FX101-B Xtreme Xplosives Series In-the-ear Headphone Online - JVC : Flipkart.com


----------



## sandynator (Aug 22, 2014)

T peos popular the most preferred but you can take a look at Signature Acoustics C12 which is on sale till august end. Final price @1750 something...


----------

